# Contrat de 5 mois. Lettre d'engagement réciproque



## David (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vais signer un contrat en mars pour une période de 5 mois (jusque fin juillet). 
4 jours par semaine. Les parents prennent une semaine de congés en avril (pas moi)
Mon taux horaire est de 4.61€ brut (3.60 net)
Indemnité d'entretien 4€, repas 4€
42 heures/semaine
Pouvez-vous me confirmer le calcul de la mensualité:
Pour le calcul sur une année: (21semaines/5 mois)*12=50.4.  Donc 52 semaines sur une année.
Calcul de la mensualité: (52*42*4.61)/12=839.02 € Brut soit 655.44 € Net
Auxquels s'ajouteront les 4€/jour de présence pour entretien et 4€/jour de présence pour repas.
Pour fin juillet (avec un délai de prévenance), les parents me remettront une lettre de licenciement.
Ai-je fait le bon raisonnement?

La lettre d'engagement réciproque (modèle URSSAF) que je signe bientôt mentionne:
Nombre d'heures par semaine: 42
Nombre d'heures par mois: 168
Nombre de semaines d'accueil dans l'année: 52  (ou 21?)
Salaire mensuel brut: 839.02 €
Taux horaire brut 4.61 E
Cela vous semble-t-il cohérent ?

Merci de vos retours
Cordialement,


----------



## stephy2 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour moi votre mensu est bonne.
Maintenant pour le nb d'heures par mois il faut mettre le nb mensualisé soit : 42h X 52 /12 = 182h.
Idem pour les jours : 4j X 52 / 12 = 17.33 arrondi à 18j
Pour les semaines d'accueil mettre année complète soit 52 semaines (car la fin ne se présume pas)!


----------



## kikine (7 Décembre 2022)

donc du coup la semaine d'absence des pe vous sera payée (aucune déduction puisque vous, vous ne serez pas en cp)


----------



## David (7 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> donc du coup la semaine d'absence des pe vous sera payée (aucune déduction puisque vous, vous ne serez pas en cp)


Les parents acceptent facilement de payer le même salaire à la fin du mois, alors qu'une semaine n'a pas été travaillée?


----------



## stephy2 (7 Décembre 2022)

Oui ils payent cette semaine puisque ce n'est pas vos congés. C'est bien de la convenance personnelle. Si c'était votre semaine de congé alors oui là il aurai fallu déduire avec le ccc. Mais là non!


----------



## David (7 Décembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
Je fais les modifications nécessaires.
Grâce à vous je commence à mieux comprendre les contrats


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Stephy2 je ne partage pas ton avis 
Pourquoi les PE devrait payer une semaine d absence programmer au contrat ?  Ce n est absolument pas une absence pour convenance personnelle 

Pour la semaine d absence programmer faudra faire le calcul cours de cassation 

Quand vous faite un contrat en année incomplète imaginons sur 44 semaines  , vous avez vos 5 semaines de cp les autres semaines où l enfant et pas la vous ne vous les faite pas payer


----------



## Griselda (7 Décembre 2022)

Oui, il suffit d'expliquer que si tu n'es pas toi même en congés avec tes autres contrats, ce n'est pas du repos pour toi. Expliquer aussi que si on fait une AI alors on augmente le taux horaire pour compense la perte seche (impossible de completer juste sur cette semaine là). Qu'ils pourront te porter l'enfant s'ils le désirent même s'ils ne travaillent pas.
Et perso, juste pour 5 mois je negocie 10% de prime de rupture due dès le 1er jour d'accueil.

Un bon contrat c'est celui qui met d'accord les 2 parties.
Les PE expliquent leurs besoins.
L'AM explique ses besoins.
Puis un compromis est trouvé pour satisfaire les 2, ça s'appelle une negociation. Evidement la négo ne pourra jamaisléser l'AM au regard de la CCN.
Là on peut parler d'engagement réciproque si on y tient, mais surtout on peut parler d'un contrat qui sera signé et en accord avec les 2 parties.
Aucune loi n'a jamais contraint ni un salarié à accepter un contrat qui ne lui convient pas pas plus qu'un employeur à signer un contrat qui ne lui convient pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Décembre 2022)

Loi ou pas j'estime que pour un contrat si court on peut imposer certaines choses !!! comme dit Griselda prime de 10% etc ... je pense que personne n'a pu ou voulu prendre ce contrat donc imposez vos demandes !!!


----------



## David (7 Décembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Stephy2 je ne partage pas ton avis
> Pourquoi les PE devrait payer une semaine d absence programmer au contrat ?  Ce n est absolument pas une absence pour convenance personnelle
> 
> Pour la semaine d absence programmer faudra faire le calcul cours de cassation
> ...


En effet c'est une semaine programmée et pour eux, je ne travaille pas cette semaine. Et il serait logique que je ne sois pas payé (même si je comprends les autres points de vue). 
Comment dois-je procéder? CCC le mois concerné? et ils déduisent les heures non travaillées sur le salaire concerné?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Même si les collègues pensent pas comme moi vue que c est une semaine d absence programmer je trouve logique et normal de pas être payer la semaine la .( Je vais m attirer les foudres 🤣🤣) 

Oui au mois d avril faudra faire le CCC et déduction sur le salaire d avril


----------



## kikine (8 Décembre 2022)

suaf que tu pars sur une année complète et en année complète seul les cp non acquis sont à déduire
si tu veux absolument ne pas être payé pour cette semaine il faut faire le calcul sur 46 semaines mais là les parents auront une régularisation a payer
pour un contrat aussi court... bref


----------



## stephy2 (8 Décembre 2022)

Ah ouf même avis que Kikine (ma prof XD). 
S il déduit cette semaine alors que ce n'est pas sa semaine de congé, il retrouvera cette semaine en faisant la régularisation comme dit Kikine!
Et lisez la réponse de Griselda quand elle dit qu'il faut expliquer aux parents que ce ne sont pas tes congés!


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

exactement il n'est pas question de retirer la semaine le moment venu, elle doit alors être déduite pour établir la mensu et donc passer en AI.
Et j'ajoute que la date précise de cette semaine doit être mentionnée au contrat, ce sera celle ci et pas une autre.

Sinon puisqu'on trouve ça tellement normal, pourquoi ne pas accepter alors de retirer de son salaire toutes les absences, même perlées, du PE? Et bien parce qu'alors on a engagé ta dispo toute l'année, pas juste quand les PE ont besoin. Si ta dispo est engagée elle doit être payée.


----------



## David (8 Décembre 2022)

Débat intéressant. Je ne pensais pas que ce cas était particulier. Tout le monde ne gère donc pas ce genre de contrat de la même manière ?
21 semaines sur 5 mois ce n'est pas forcément une année complète? 
Je vais rester sur mon premier calcul. On verra la réaction des parents. S'il le faut vraiment, on passera en année incomplète mais ce n'est pas forcément à leur avantage.


----------



## stephy2 (8 Décembre 2022)

Alors si 21 semaines travaillées sur 5 mois ça correspond bien à une année complète. Vous avez même fait le calcul. Même si cette semaine n est pas enlevé et qu il y a que 20 semaines travaillées au lieu de 21 ça correspond aussi à  une année complète : 20 sem / 5 mois X 12 = 48 donc bien Supérieur à 47. 
Et si vous expliquez bien aux parents que ce ne sont pas vos congés ils comprendront.


----------



## David (9 Décembre 2022)

Merci. Pour vos réponses.
J'ai une question. Le contrat avec leur précédente assmat était de 44 sem/an. Si les parents avaient voulu partir du même contrat avec une rupture fin juillet ? (ou même fin août). Quel aurait été le calcul? Avec une année incomplète, il y des CP à ajouter, une régularisation.. Etait-ce plus intéressant pour eux ? J'espère être assez clair...


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Sur le moment le PE peut penser que c'est mieux parce que ses mensualités sont moins importantes. 
Mais c'est alors ne pas voir plus loin que le bout de son nez.
Sauf qu'en réalité s'ils ont de bonnes raisons de penser que le contrat s'arrêtera AVANT d'avoir utilisé les semaines sans solde au contraire c'est moins confortable pour eux car alors:
- au 31 mai il faudra faire le calcul des CP et les regler en plus de la mensu de juin (sans avoir plus de CMG)
- à la fin du contrat effectif moins il y aura eut de semaines off de posées plus la regule sera importante et s'ajoutera aussi à la dernière mensu (toujours sans avoir une CMG plus importante) + le solde des CP calculé sur la base depuis juin jusqu'à la fin plus sur la regule: OUCH!


----------



## David (9 Décembre 2022)

Pour le contrat de 5 mois calculé pour une année complète , comment sont pris en compte mes congés payés, comment sont-ils payés ? A la fin du contrat? Selon quel calcul?
Et si le contrat se terminait fin août avec le mois d'août comme congés payés? Est ce plus intéressant pour moi comme pour les PE?


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

En AC commençant au mois de mars tu vas avoir 2 periodes de reference.

Du 1er mars au 31 mai: 2.5jours ouvrables/mois X 3 mois = 7.5 arrondis à 8jours + 2jrs/enft de moins de 15 ans si tu en as.
Ces jours ouvrables seraient à poser (et donc être payés en maintient de salaire) entre le 1er juin 23 et le 31 mai 24. Si ton contrat s'arrête avant la prise de tes CP, ils te seront payés en Indemnité Compensatrice de CP lors du solde de tout compte, en plus de ta mensu du dernier mois. 
Mais aussi en ajoutant les CP acquis sur la deuxième periode de référence: du 1er juin au 31 jullet (en admettant que ce soit cette date) ce qui ferait encore 2 mois X 2.5 = 5 jours ouvrables à te regler en ICCP. Tout ça avec seulement la CMG du mois de juillet pour regler une mensu + au moins 13 jours ouvrables (un peu plus de 2 semaines de travail) de CP.

Si ton contrat se fini en août les PE bénéficieront d'un mois de plus de CMG et pourront donc étaler toutes ces sommes sur juillet et aout


----------



## David (9 Décembre 2022)

Donc je peux leur proposer de terminer le contrat en août. Le calcul de mensualisation restant identique, ça ne change rien pour moi en principe.
(21+4)/6*12=50
Et ça devrait les arranger


----------



## David (9 Décembre 2022)

Par contre les 8 jours capitalisés jusqu'au 31 mai seront posés et donc non payés. Ils ne me devront que les 5 autres jours. Est-ce bien ça?
Je me rends compte que ça commence à faire beaucoup de questions. Merci pour votre patience.


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Si tes 8 jours ouvrables sont posés au mois d'août avant de finir le contrat, en maintient de salaire ils seront bien payés et en congés, ils ne seront donc pas à payer en plus de la mensu de la fin du mois d'août.

J'ai oublié de préciser que tu crediteras aussi des CP sur le temps de CP de la première periode, les 8jours ouvrables car c'est assimilé à du temps de travail.

Mais oui il me semble plus confortable pour eux et pour toi ça ne change rien de finir en août et non en juillet, ne serait ce que pour avoir la CMG d'aout.


----------



## David (9 Décembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et votre patience.
🙏


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Autre point important, connais tu la différence entre jour ouvré et jour ouvrable?


----------



## David (9 Décembre 2022)

ouvré: jour travaillé
ouvrable: tous les jours sauf repos hebdomadaire (dimanche en général)
Pour les CP on parle de jours ouvrables c'est bien ça ? Donc de lundi à samedi.


----------



## David (9 Décembre 2022)

Pour les jours fériés, je ne sais pas. Ca dépend s'ils sont chômés dans le contrat?


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Oui c'est ça, bravo.
Et donc on acquiert des jours ouvrables, il faut donc 6 jours ouvrables pour poser une semaine entière (du lundi au samedi inclu).
Si on crédites des jours ouvrables on pose donc des jours ouvrables.

Pour les jours feriés retiens qu'il ne sera due même chômé QUE si c'est un jour habituellement travaillé par ce contrat et donc due sans décompter de jour de CP QUE si c'est durant une periode de CP acquis. Par exemple si tu poses tes 8 jours ouvrables de CP acquis autour du 15 août, ce jour ferié te seras payé. 
A noter que depuis quelques temps déjà, il est précisé dans notre nouvelle CCN, comme pour tous salarié d'ailleurs qu'il n'y a plus de condition d'ancienneté pour bénéficier du paiement du jour férié.

Si ton contrat prévoit que le jour férié est travaillé alors il y a une majoration à prévoir et il est nécessaire d'avoir la mention Horaires Atypiques sur ton Agrément pour avoir le droit d'accueillir un jour férié (tout comme l'accueil en journée le samedi et dimanche et l'accueil en semaine avant 7h ou après 20h pour les demandes avant septembre 2022, avant 8h et après 18h pour les demandes après septembre 2022).


----------

